# CR1 58cm wheelbase?



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Tech Question:

Anyone know what the wheelbase is on a 2006 Scott CR1 58cm frame?


----------



## konaken (Sep 13, 2005)

*CR! measurements*

I have a CR! team frame. It has 105cm or 39.5 inch wheelbase.

If interested, my frame is for sale.

PM me if interested. 

Hope this info helps.

Konaken


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*No Way*

It can't be 105cm. No way. It's gotta be somewhere in the 100-101cm range if it's a 58cm.


----------



## konaken (Sep 13, 2005)

skygodmatt said:


> It can't be 105cm. No way. It's gotta be somewhere in the 100-101cm range if it's a 58cm.




Okay... Maybe I measured wrong. If you knew this, why did you ask? 

Maybe you should check the scott website.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help.

Konaken


----------

